# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  ازاد با ازمون

## Samariii

کسی از انتخاب رشته با ازمون سوابق تحصیلی میدونه چه جوریه و کجا انجام میشه اخه نوشته تا 29 شهریور تمدید شده

----------


## Samariii

کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
آزاد با آزمون همون بود که آزمون دادید دیگه ، نتیجه اش داخل سایت ازمون زده
باسوابق تحصیلی هم ، فردا صبح برو دانشگاه بهت میگن چیا لازم داری 
میری تو سایت آزمون ، کارشناسی یا کاردانی با سوابق تحصیلی رو ثبت نام میکنی واس اون رشته ای ک میخوای (مثلا مهندسی عمران دانشگاه آزاد قزوین) بعدش رسیدش رو میبری دانشگاهی که ثبت نام کردی و ثبت نامت میکنن

----------


## Samariii

> سلام
> آزاد با آزمون همون بود که آزمون دادید دیگه ، نتیجه اش داخل سایت ازمون زده
> باسوابق تحصیلی هم ، فردا صبح برو دانشگاه بهت میگن چیا لازم داری 
> میری تو سایت آزمون ، کارشناسی یا کاردانی با سوابق تحصیلی رو ثبت نام میکنی واس اون رشته ای ک میخوای (مثلا مهندسی عمران دانشگاه آزاد قزوین) بعدش رسیدش رو میبری دانشگاهی که ثبت نام کردی و ثبت نامت میکنن



الان با سوابق تحصیلی رشته هاش کجا نوشته شده؟؟

----------


## Samariii

> سلام
> آزاد با آزمون همون بود که آزمون دادید دیگه ، نتیجه اش داخل سایت ازمون زده
> باسوابق تحصیلی هم ، فردا صبح برو دانشگاه بهت میگن چیا لازم داری 
> میری تو سایت آزمون ، کارشناسی یا کاردانی با سوابق تحصیلی رو ثبت نام میکنی واس اون رشته ای ک میخوای (مثلا مهندسی عمران دانشگاه آزاد قزوین) بعدش رسیدش رو میبری دانشگاهی که ثبت نام کردی و ثبت نامت میکنن



الان با سوابق تحصیلی رشته هاش کجا نوشته شده؟؟

----------


## Samariii

> الان با سوابق تحصیلی رشته هاش کجا نوشته شده؟؟



الان من فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون چی بگم؟ اخه رشته هاشو که نمیدونم و نمسدونم که چه رتبه ای میخواد.
میشه راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## Samariii

> الان با سوابق تحصیلی رشته هاش کجا نوشته شده؟؟



الان من فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون چی بگم؟ اخه رشته هاشو که نمیدونم و نمسدونم که چه رتبه ای میخواد.
میشه راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## Samariii

الان کارشناسی یعنی چی یعنی تا دکتری میشه ادامه داد نه؟ رشته هاشو منظورمه. کاردانی رو نمیخوام. کارشناسی بدون ازمون تا دکتری میشه ادامه داد؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> الان با سوابق تحصیلی رشته هاش کجا نوشته شده؟؟


هردانشگاه رشته هاش با هم فرق داره ممکنه یک رشته توی اون دانشگاه نباشه ، لیستش رو از دانشگاه شهر خودتون بگیر ، فقط رشته های تاپ مثل پرستاری و فیزوتراپی و پزشکی و هوا و فضا و این جور چیزا ، با ازمون هستن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> الان من فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون چی بگم؟ اخه رشته هاشو که نمیدونم و نمسدونم که چه رتبه ای میخواد.
> میشه راهنماییم کنین.


رشته هاش رو همونجا بهت میگن یا لیستش رو بهت میدن ، ممکنه مثلا دانشگاه ازاد شهر شما مهندسی پزشکی نداشته باشه یا نفت نداشته باشه ولی آزاد یک شهر دیگه داشته باشه ، یک سان نیست همه دانشگاه ها ، شما چه رشته ای مد نظرت هس؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> الان کارشناسی یعنی چی یعنی تا دکتری میشه ادامه داد نه؟ رشته هاشو منظورمه. کاردانی رو نمیخوام. کارشناسی بدون ازمون تا دکتری میشه ادامه داد؟


کاردانی برای افرادی هست که دیپلمشون ، فنی و حرفه ای یا کاردانش هست یا پیش دانشگاهی ندارن (البت ه بعضی رشته ها هستن از کاردانی باید شروع کرد )
کارشناسی رو میخوانی
تموم ک شدی میتوانی کنکور بدی برای کارشناسی ارشد
بعدش میتوانی کنکور بدی برای دکتری
بله میتوانی تا مقطع دکتری PhD ادامه تحصیل بدی

----------


## Samariii

> کاردانی برای افرادی هست که دیپلمشون ، فنی و حرفه ای یا کاردانش هست یا پیش دانشگاهی ندارن (البت ه بعضی رشته ها هستن از کاردانی باید شروع کرد )
> کارشناسی رو میخوانی
> تموم ک شدی میتوانی کنکور بدی برای کارشناسی ارشد
> بعدش میتوانی کنکور بدی برای دکتری
> بله میتوانی تا مقطع دکتری PhD ادامه تحصیل بدی




من اخه اینترنتی انتخاب رشته نکردم فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## Samariii

> کاردانی برای افرادی هست که دیپلمشون ، فنی و حرفه ای یا کاردانش هست یا پیش دانشگاهی ندارن (البت ه بعضی رشته ها هستن از کاردانی باید شروع کرد )
> کارشناسی رو میخوانی
> تموم ک شدی میتوانی کنکور بدی برای کارشناسی ارشد
> بعدش میتوانی کنکور بدی برای دکتری
> بله میتوانی تا مقطع دکتری PhD ادامه تحصیل بدی




من اخه اینترنتی انتخاب رشته نکردم فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> من اخه اینترنتی انتخاب رشته نکردم فردا برم دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون مشکلی نیست؟


بری که نه مشکلی نیست ولی خب باید حتما توی سایت ازمون ثبت نام کنی ... اما خب بری بهتره اونجا حضوری راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## Samariii

> بری که نه مشکلی نیست ولی خب باید حتما توی سایت ازمون ثبت نام کنی ... اما خب بری بهتره اونجا حضوری راهنماییت میکنن




خب تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد که الان نیست ثبت نامش .کجا ثبت نامشه میشه بگین؟

----------


## Samariii

> بری که نه مشکلی نیست ولی خب باید حتما توی سایت ازمون ثبت نام کنی ... اما خب بری بهتره اونجا حضوری راهنماییت میکنن




خب تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد که الان نیست ثبت نامش .کجا ثبت نامشه میشه بگین؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خب تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد که الان نیست ثبت نامش .کجا ثبت نامشه میشه بگین؟


ثبت نامش داخل سایت آزمون بوده ، تا 24 شهریور وقت داشته یعنی تا دیشب ، تموم شده ... من از یکی کاربرا شنیدم تا 30ام شهریور تمدیدش کردن ، اما چیزی که نزدن ... ظاهرا زمانش تموم شده

----------


## Samariii

> ثبت نامش داخل سایت آزمون بوده ، تا 24 شهریور وقت داشته یعنی تا دیشب ، تموم شده ... من از یکی کاربرا شنیدم تا 30ام شهریور تمدیدش کردن ، اما چیزی که نزدن ... ظاهرا زمانش تموم شده




تو همین سایت کنکور نوشته که تمدید کردن تا 29 که. تو خبرهاشه. پس چطور میشه

----------


## Samariii

> ثبت نامش داخل سایت آزمون بوده ، تا 24 شهریور وقت داشته یعنی تا دیشب ، تموم شده ... من از یکی کاربرا شنیدم تا 30ام شهریور تمدیدش کردن ، اما چیزی که نزدن ... ظاهرا زمانش تموم شده




تو همین سایت کنکور نوشته که تمدید کردن تا 29 که. تو خبرهاشه. پس چطور میشه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تو همین سایت کنکور نوشته که تمدید کردن تا 29 که. تو خبرهاشه. پس چطور میشه


lمحل ثبت نامش همون سایت آزمون هست ، باید مدام چک کنی ببینی باز میشه یا نه

----------

